# Side Scalping Reel Mower TORO Greensmaster 1000



## Cessna421C (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm having trouble with side scalping on my TORO GM1000

It keeps scalping on the right side.

I have an accumeter and I have verified the HOC within .005" of each side... I then tried raising the right side up.. I'm now at 0.500 on the left and 0.550 on the right, and it is still scalping.

Any advice on what to do or check next?

I've got lines all over my yard and it looks horrrible...


----------



## Cessna421C (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Was it smooth before? Looks like some spots I have where the ground is really uneven.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

I think the lawn needs more leveling


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What you check next is if the rear roller is parallel with the reel/bedknife.


----------



## Cessna421C (Jul 2, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> What you check next is if the rear roller is parallel with the reel/bedknife.


Thanks for the suggestion... This sounds like it might be a possible solution... how do I check for this? Is this a dealer technician level problem?


----------



## Cessna421C (Jul 2, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> Was it smooth before? Looks like some spots I have where the ground is really uneven.


I recently changed from a Cal Trimmer 25 to the TORO GM1000. I didn't have this issue before.

I do agree I need some leveling, but the scalp and lines are fairly consistent on the right side of the cut


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cessna421C said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > What you check next is if the rear roller is parallel with the reel/bedknife.
> ...


Easy to fix. First you need to make or buy a gauge that looks like this



What you are most likely to find is that one side of the roller is higher or lower in relation to the bedknife than the other. When looking at the mower from the front, you will want to take off the rear drum drivebelt cover to the right. There are going to be bolts that can be accessed under the drive pulley that need to be loosened. Then you can tap the axle shaft up or down to make the drum parallel with the bedknife. Tighten the bolts when you are done and put the cover back.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Greendoc- thanks for this information, can you explain how the mower should sit on this gauge? I'm having the exact same cutting issue with my GM1600


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Your rear drum is parallel with the reel/bedknife when the two arms of the gauge touch the rear drum evenly with no gap. A non parallel drum shows up as a gap between one of the arms and the drum.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks greendoc. Sorry, I don't mean to hijack your thread Cessna421C. I found in the Toro manual how to proceed with using steel plates and resting the reel on top of a 1/4inch thick piece of steel so that it's not resting on the bed knife or front roller. I tried verifying the drums and reel were parallel and it looked pretty good when I did the feeler gauge, but went ahead and loosened the right side and verified everything looks good.
I did notice that my reel is actually kind of conical with the left side being 5 mm larger in circumference than the right side. To compensate I determined from C=2*pi*R, to raise the left side by 2 mm. It appeared to be a little better when I cut. Am I thinking about that correctly? Or do I just need to bite the bullet and buy a new reel?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A reel that is conical by being 5 mm wider on one side can be saved with a new bedknife and a spin grind. Then the relief angle is be restored.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2020)

https://golfcoursemechanics.blogspot.com/2017/08/toro-grensmaster-1600-squaring-drum-to.html?m=1


----------

